# 1965 Toe Kick Panel Install



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

My '65 doesn't have a carpet toe kick panel and i've seen some around for sale, but looking at the panel, and then the area where it should mount, i don't see where the 2 mounting plastic body type fasteners would go to hold the panel on. Seems like on a '68 i had there were a couple of flanges with a hole in each to accept the push in fasteners. The '65 doesn't have them. I've attached a pic of area were it should go, and a pic of the toe kick panel. The only thing that seems to come close is 2 of the bolts of the steering column flange plate that is bolted to the firewall which i don't really think are mounting points. Can someone with a '65 check theirs and see if i may be missing something? Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The two holes in the lower column retaining plate are for the push-in rubber plugs to hold the Toe-Plate in.
These are the same/similar to the Firewall pad plugs.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey thanks GTOJunior! I hadn't even noticed those two places on the column plate, and didn't have a kick plate to see what might line up. I just went and looked again and saw the places you pointed out, which are plugged with what i assume is the seal between the plate and the firewall.Guess they will punch on thru with the fasteners. Thanks a bunch for taking the time to educate me!


----------

